# Endeavor 32....Good Buy?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I will be sailing in the Gulf Coast of Southern Texas. As you may have already seen, I am throwing out alot of different boats. I wanna find a good buy. Here is what i found. Is it a good buy?

Endeavor 32 sailboat for sale


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

A friend of mine bought one of these a few years ago for $10k at an estate sale. This was a good price and the boat has been a lot of fun to sail on the Chesapeake.
I believe that $13.5k for this boat is not an unreasonable asking price. It is likely that they might accept $12k or less.
It does not say whether the boat is the shoal draft model nor does it indicate what condition the sails are in.


----------



## jhack82 (Jun 19, 2009)

Well, I just bought last month a 1975 endeavour 32. it also had an original main, and the first sail I went on it blew out the seams around the second batten. I was planning on getting a used sail, but you have an issue here, sails of this luff and foot are rare, the Catalina 30 sail is roughly the same height, but 3 foot shy on the foot. I like the boat, we got ours final price for 12000, the interior was very nice, the AC side was jury-rigged, but being an electrician by trade I’m taking care of that. I would say its probably a good buy. things to look for, the original stay post is metal and the metal plate under the mast is small, the Previous owner of my boat had replaced the entire setup with a noticeably thicker pole and a new plate with 6 gussets instead of 4. it sails very well if you have 10 knots of wind, you might consider finding a Genoa to put on the roller furler, it helps increase the sail area. Lots of hidden storage, one thing to look out for, the original config for the 1975 head the head pump out in the port settee, this is less than desirable. also, the surveyor told me he had good moisture readings ad it was a very sound hull, no blisters, the Previous owner told me he dealt with 2 dine sized ones on the rudder and he ground them out and filled/faired them with epoxy. 

if your surveyor says its good, it sails good, and the centerboard/ shoal draft lets it get in a lot of places others can't go. I think its a good buy, but I just bought one at the same price too, so I guess I’m a bit partial, good luck and happy sailing


regards,
Jordan Hackney
S/V Firefly


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*4500 hrs on the engine?*

That's a hell of a lot of hours on a marine diesel. I'd get a diesel guy to look at that. I doubt that the boat came with it, so it probably is a repower. Even 30 yr old boat with that many hr is a lot. That's 150 hr/yr. Assuming a 9 month sailing season in Texas, you looking at 17 h/m which is basically 4 h/weekend if you use the boat every weekend.

I use my boat every weekend and I put less than 50 h/year on mine. One year that included 16 h to motor to and from it's winter storage site.

DrB


----------



## fullkeel7 (Apr 16, 2008)

yippeekayay said:


> I will be sailing in the Gulf Coast of Southern Texas. As you may have already seen, I am throwing out alot of different boats. I wanna find a good buy. Here is what i found. Is it a good buy?
> 
> Endeavor 32 sailboat for sale


I'd vote NO! Along with the mentioned high engine hours, and with all the past and present leaks in the deck, ports and hatches, I would wonder about rot and delamination in those areas. The owner even mentions that the interior needs some "wood work". I also noticed the dark stain to the lower part of the bulkhead aft of the head. The two E32's I've looked at had this condition. Both boats, the bulkheads were dry rotted in that area. Could be head water leaks...could be the port deck leak the owner also mentioned in the ad???

Also, if the lake is the same Lake Grapevine (north of Dallas) I'm familar with, that's a lot of dirt between the boat and your cruising area. That's additional $$ if you're on a limited budget.

I would not however, give up looking at Endeavour 32s, IMHO, they're good boats for the money...just not this particular one.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

You are asking a question that no one can sensibly answer without a lot of information we, and you don't have...whether this boat is a good buy at $4,000 or $22,000 depends on condition and equipment. An engine with 4500 hours implies a pending rebuild. On a boat that has had such great use, you can bet the original sails are threadbare at best. Increase the asking price by $9-12,000 for the engine and $4,000 for sails, and although you may be just beginning to scratch the cost surface...reconsider the question...but engine is just an example of a dozen additional factors that add or reduce the value of a boat.

If you truly want a good buy, find an Endeavor 32 asking $22,000, check out the repair costs the seller has eaten to get a boat worth that much, then snap it up before someoone else does.

Nothing is likely to turnout more expensive than a cheap boat.


----------

